# King Attack 7-2-16



## bfontenot45 (Feb 18, 2016)

Had a great day on the water with my dad. We tore up some kings about 5 miles out of Destin pass. Landed 6 broke off 2 all within about 2 hours. Released a few and kept a few. Lots of fun. Fish were all between 31 to 35 inches. Slow troll with frozen cigars and some pretty skirts. Much thanks to a friend who met us on his boat and put us on some fish. The 10 year old decided to sleep instead and missed out but we let him take a photo anyways, he's ready to go now.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Fun fish.
Whyme


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## ScoutEmUp (Jun 29, 2016)

What a smile! & just the size to make into king nuggets soaked in Italian dressing, little seasoning & fish fry.....deep fried! 
Good job there and know all had a blast!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Bet he won't make that mistake again, cool pics capt!


----------



## bfontenot45 (Feb 18, 2016)

Can't remember last time I ate king if ever. Always hear the stories about how it's not very good. But we fried some up and it was actually very good, not fishy at all. We filleted them and cut the bloodlines out and cut them in little chunks. My dad used a family recipe involving a rub down with mustard before frying. I also smoked a bunch for some king fish dip, but it was very good right out of the smoker. I wont hesitate to keep a one or two kings in the future for a nice meal.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

A little rule I have with the kiddos. The night before I make them make a commitment to go, or not. Once they decide they want to go, sleeping in is not an option. I have been known to pour ice water on people to get them up, usually that threat alone gets them out of the bed!


----------



## vertical speed (Aug 1, 2016)

Cut the king in steaks, debone and take the blood line out but leave the skin intact (several triangle chunks connected by the skin). Pack crab meat stuffing into the void where the bone was and tie around the skin with baking twine to reform the steak. Coat stuffed steak in a mixture of butter, olive oil, capers, lemon juice and lemon zest (warm in sauce pan to mix and then let cool slightly) and then dredge in seasoned breadcrumbs to coat. Place on a foil lined baking pan, drizzle remaining butter/oil mixture over fish and bake 375 for 15-18 min.


----------

